

Ask HN: IRC Channels - teja1990

One of the reasons I love reading HN is the quality of its discussions :) Can someone suggest me some good IRC channels related of this sort , say programming , hacking
======
genieyclo
#startups on freenode has been the un-official HN channel for about 3 years
now.

~~~
mbrzuzy
I never knew this, thanks for sharing!

------
atdt
For Python, both the #pypy and #pocoo channels on freenode have good
discussions.

------
bobf
#infra-talk and #devops on freenode are solid infrastructure/devops channels.

------
teja1990
Thanks :)

